# Chili-infused red potato fries



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Had the fryer out this afternoon to fry up a big batch of tortilla chips. Figured I'd make it worth my trouble and fried up a batch of these. :ss I broke out the 'special' tableware for the occasion


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll be right over. :dr


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I'll be right over. :dr


Is that "Chinet"? 

Those fries look tasty! :tu


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Do they come with cheese and a couple cold beers?:dr


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Is that "Chinet"?
> 
> Those fries look tasty! :tu


Classy, eh?


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

Those look yummy!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok how do u make them? just sprinkle chili powder over the fries and drop them in?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

shaggy said:


> ok how do u make them? just sprinkle chili powder over the fries and drop them in?


2 temp method. Before the 2nd drop I coated them with a mix of chili, garlic, and onion powder


----------



## tym2relax (Oct 3, 2007)

Wonder what it would be like to use sweet potatoes??


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

tym2relax said:


> Wonder what it would be like to use sweet potatoes??


Sweet potato fries are awesome :tu


----------



## tym2relax (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you recommend a fryer? My wife just LOVES sweet potato fries. I would be a king if I made these.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

tym2relax said:


> Can you recommend a fryer? My wife just LOVES sweet potato fries. I would be a king if I made these.


I have a Waring Pro DF250. One gallon oil capacity, 2lb food capacity, 1800 watt, 375 degree max

Works well, but I wish the temp maxed out a bit higher


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Had the fryer out this afternoon to fry up a big batch of tortilla chips. Figured I'd make it worth my trouble and fried up a batch of these. :ss I broke out the 'special' tableware for the occasion


I love french fries. Those look amazing. I really need to buy a deep fryer, cause its a real pain to clean after deep frying on the stove.

Thanks for the pic :tu


----------

